# Kann App auf Handy nicht ausführen



## lol (28. Okt 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Es ist wohl ein Noob-Problem:
Steige gerade in die Programmierung mit ME ein. - Bin selbst Java erfahren.

Ich nutze Eclipse mit ME Plugin und habe das Sun WRT, sowie das Sony-Ericsson Toolkit installiert, denn bei meinem Mobiltelefon handelt es sich um ein SE M600i (Symbian / UIQ3)

- Ich lege also eine neue Midlet Suite an,
- darauf ein neues Midlet (nackter Skelettcode),
- compiliere, 
- lasse es erfolgreich im Emu laufen
- und erledige das "Create Package"

Nun liegen in meinem Deployment Vz. das jad sowie jar, kopiere ich diese auf das Telefon, erhalte ich beim Startversuch "Konfiguration nicht kompatibel". :/

Die Suite ist mittels Device Manager für das M600i eingestellt - ist auch als Emu korrekt wiedergegeben.
Ebenso habe ich es mit der Standard-Sun WRT versucht, als Color, sowie QUERTY-Smartphone Konfig

Wo liegt mein Fehler?! Habe ich einen Schritt übersehen, oder eine Konfiguration nicht/falsch gemacht?


----------



## ice-breaker (28. Okt 2007)

Eventuell falsche MIDP- oder CLDC-Version im JAD ?


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2007)

Würde dir auch für die Entwicklung:

EclipseME (http://www.eclipseme.org/) empfehlen. Damit habe ich immer recht gut entwickeln können.. Und du muss nichtmehr auf J2ME Wireless Toolkit und KToolbar arbeiten.. jedenfalls nicht direkt 

Aber es erleichtet das Leben schon.


----------



## MiMij (9. Nov 2007)

@Gast
lol sagte doch das er/sie EclipseME benutzt?!


----------



## ice-breaker (10. Nov 2007)

da das M600i ein CLDC 1.1 Device ist, und MIDP 2.0 unterstützt, hast du vllt MIDP 2.1 in den Einstellungen aktiviert? Oder eine optionale API, die dein Handy nicht unterstützt?


----------



## lol (15. Dez 2007)

So, jetzt sehe ich seit längerem wieder rein.
Es lag an der Konfiguration in Eclipse.


----------

